# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Встреча с фантомом Кришны

## Олег Чкалов

Харе Кришна, преданные! Хотелось бы узнать мнение уважаемых вайшнавов по поводу этого видео: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=**********

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Олег!

Сколько-нибудь серьёзно относиться к подобному сомнительному видео, конечно, нельзя. Сейчас существует огромное количество практикующих магов, пытающихся собрать свою паству, рассказывая различные эзотерические теории. При этом они нередко вплетают в свое изложение религиозные материалы. Это как раз один из таких случаев.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

